# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1998 (15 Νοεμβρίου, Νοvotel)

## Polyneikos

Το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΠΕΣΔ για το 1998 εγινε στις 15 Νοεμβρίου στο Novotel.
Bασίλης Μπούρας,Λεωνίδας Ρηγούτσος,Σάκης Πεφάνης,Γιώργος Καγκελάρης, Θανασης Κετουγιας κτλ, συμμετείχαν στον αγώνα.
*Γενικός Νικητής, ο Βασίλης Μπούρας


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ο πρώτος αγώνας του Ελ Σαγιεντ στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Παναγιώτη πιθανόν να είναι πρωτος αγώνα του Ελ Σαϊντ, δεν ξερω αν είχε παίξει και πιο παλια..

----------


## vaggan

τον αγωνα αυτον τον ειχα παρακολουθησει και θα τολμησω να πω οτι ο βασιλης μπουρας που τον ειχα δει και στο γυμναστηριο του στο πολυγωνο αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν ο πιο ινες και κομματια αθλητης που ειχα δει μεχρι τοτε οτι και να πω θα ειναι λιγο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: επισης θυμαμαι οταν βγηκε για το ατομικο ο ρηγουτσος ειχε τετοιο φαν κλαμπ που σειοταν η αιθουσα απο τα χειροκροτηματα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο νικητής του αγώνα Βασίλης Μπούρας έδωσε τότε μία ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No2 – Μάρτιος 1999 στις σελίδες 36-37.

Δείτε την «ξεφυλλίζοντας» το τεύχος στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Βασίλης Μπούρας , έκανε ένα καλό αγωνιστικο πέρασμα και νομίζω ότι αυτος ο Γενικος Τίτλος ήταν η καλύτερή του επιτυχία.
Πλεον, τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι αντιδημαρχος Μελισσίων και τον βλέπουμε συχνά στους αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ, καθώς παραχωρούν σε τακτική βάση το κλειστό μπάσκετ των Μελισσίων στα Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήμα-Κύπελλα της Ομοσπονδίας.
Ειναι σημαντικο θεωρώ πως δεν ξέχασε έναν χώρο που είχε διακριθεί.
Ευχαριστούμε για την συνέντευξη :03. Thumb up:

----------

